# Little Yellow Flatheads...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Me and a couple of my buddies made a last minute trip to Yellow river last night to do some catfishing. We put in in Milligan and went up river past Hwy 90 bridge, river is real low and it took us about 30min. to get up past the bridge. Finally got to our spot a deep dropoff that goes from about 1ft. to 12 ft. with a big ledge. We anchored in shallow water and dropped live bream in the deep water. Only had four hookups caught three and my buddy had one about 15lbs. come off at the boat. All in all good night, the bigger one was 16lbs. other two were 6lbs. all on rod and reel.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

lucky dog. nice flatheads! Im definitely envious. What time at night did these flats start biting? Your right the water is very low, did you have to get out and push the boat any?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Nice, yellers was them all rod n reel? You should post the report of Florida Flathead Hunters facebook page lots of Florida catfisherman love reading them.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> lucky dog. nice flatheads! Im definitely envious. What time at night did these flats start biting? Your right the water is very low, did you have to get out and push the boat any?


Bite was from about 8:30-10:00 then they shut down...we didn't have to push but it's rough, you can't do nothing but putt real slow in shallow water drive.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

The best bites for me always come from 3-5am iv gotten all my 30+ fish at these times, hard part is making it threw the night and not giving up.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

CatHunter said:


> The best bites for me always come from 3-5am iv gotten all my 30+ fish at these times, hard part is making it threw the night and not giving up.


Yea I usually peter out before then...always try to make it to midnight or so...we did catch some nice ones last june in milligan around 2am


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Yeah i don't know what it is, but they usually shut down between 12-3 for some reason?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Just like with us they have three feeding times through out the night Iv found. 

1-2 hours after sunset

10pm-midnight

3am-5am

At these times don't be driving around on the river, make sure your in a spot with baits on the bottom.

Flatheads don't eat as much as people think, ever find much when you gut them"nope" they will hunt a few hours a night some times less then a hour depending on the fish, then just sit and wait for something to land with in vibration range. But when they find something, they don't like to let it go, I caught one with a 2 foot snake in his gut, and got another that never had the hook in his mought, he was just holding on.

Flatheads use more sight and vibrations to hunt with,unlike channel and blues that hunt by scent.

During tournaments if I have a fish to weigh-in I like to weigh them in-between those times if possible, like a tournament contender I don't need something crazy to happen like the stringer brake again, or jump out of the boat.


Just a few things I have found that should help you guys out a bit there's plenty for every one to catch:thumbsup:


----------



## JWest (Apr 10, 2012)

Ill be on little yellow tomorrow night with baits in the water. My girlfriend has been wanting to go so im gonna see how long she will make it.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

JWest said:


> Ill be on little yellow tomorrow night with baits in the water. My girlfriend has been wanting to go so im gonna see how long she will make it.


Good luck man let me know how yall do...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice fishes!!!


----------

